# a THOROUGH HTML DICTIONARY (on the comp), FRONTPAGE or summn similar 4 the MAC????



## Gate~Won (Jan 5, 2002)

does any1 know a good HTML dictionary thats software 4 the comp?????

i dont start college bak up until the summer 
and thats whenn ill start my HTML courses....
up until now all ive had are comp grafx calsses
so everythning i know is self-taught.......

and i know bout DREAMWEAVER......
but is there a another/better HTML app 4 the MAC?
MICROSOFT fuked us 1ce again 
when they didnt add FRONTPAGE 2 OFFICE ......


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 5, 2002)

I wrote all my website with a texteditor and then I have only used dreamweaver to make the functional keyboard working with Navigator. It was easier to coint the distance between keys than with HTML, but it is exactly the same.


----------



## tagliatelle (Jan 5, 2002)

Frontpage is easy, but it is such garbage sort of HTML. If you are able to do it with HTML and use Java or dreamweaver you will have a cleaner designed website. If the teacher finds frontpage Ok then you can use it.


----------



## Gate~Won (Jan 5, 2002)

.....i dont use either......i hate how DREAMWEAVER is set up....
and im never onna PC but 1ce inna blue moon....
and ive never used FRONTPAGE......
but i was told thats the easiest 2 teach ureself off of?


i use a lil app called PAGESPINNER.......
its basically with a text editor with a few HTML tuttorials....
and a few helpers here & there 4 text color......
theres hardly anything in the bells & whistles 
of it that i wasnt able 2 teach myself easily


----------



## RacerX (Jan 5, 2002)

Here is a list of the apps that I have used on different sites that I have created;

BBEedit lite 4.6, Adobe PageMill 3.0 (no longer being made), Freeway 1.0 (current version is 3.x)

And I do have Adobe GoLive, but I haven't taken the time to learn it as yet (but it works like Dreamweaver). I personally like pen and paper for mapping out my sites, and then creating the directory structure with rtf/rtfd mockups first. I usually jump to rough draft with PageMill and then add more complex parts made in either Freeway or BBEdit. This method gives me the best balance of visual and hands on control, and lets be demo parts for a client before putting to much work into it.


----------

